# Die holder



## brianp (Dec 4, 2009)

Little machine shop has a back order on their die holder, is there anywhere else that anyone would suggest i get one


----------



## TomW (Dec 4, 2009)

Oooops.  Mine  came USPS yesterday....must have got the last one....sorry...

Tom


----------



## dogcatcher (Dec 4, 2009)

Try MSC or McMaster Carr, both places should have them.


----------



## bitshird (Dec 4, 2009)

Also try http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=114&PARTPG=INLMK3&PMITEM=318-2031 usually far better prices than MSC or Mc Master Carr


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 6, 2009)

bitshird said:


> Also try http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=114&PARTPG=INLMK3&PMITEM=318-2031 usually far better prices than MSC or Mc Master Carr


Thanks for that link.


----------



## rherrell (Dec 7, 2009)

I'd suggest that you wait for LMS to re-stock. Most holders you'll find don't slide like the LMS one so you almost need three hands to make them work. Also, the LMS holder is reversible so you can use either 1" or 13/16" dies. It's worth the wait.:wink:


----------



## stolicky (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah, I am also waiting for them to come in...


----------

